# Aufrüstung sinnvoll?



## Sir-John-Babcock (8. September 2011)

*Aufrüstung sinnvoll?*

Hallo. Spiel momentan mal wieder mit dem Gedanken aufzurüsten. Dabei geht es mir hauptsächlich ums Spielen. Mein momentanes System ist:

Phenom II 940 BE
ASRock A770 DE
Saphhire Radeon HD 6950 2GB
2x2GB G.Skill DDR2 1000 Mhz
400 Watt Netzteil von Corsair
2 SATA2 Festplatten 
1 SATA DVD-Brenner

Die Grafikkarte habe ich erst letztes Weihnachten nachgerüstet ausgehend von einer Sapphire Radeon HD 4870 1 GB. Ich hatte mir erhofft, dass ich damit die Grafikdetails höher schrauben kann und natürlich mehr zukunftssicherheit. Aber so ganz zufrieden bin ich mit der jetztigen Leistung nicht ganz. Da ich davon ausgehe, dass die CPU ein wenig die Bremse im System dastellt und sie nun auch schon etwas älter ist, wollte ich nachrüsten. 
Erst hatte ich überlegt übergangsweise einen AM3 Prozessor zu besorgen, da er noch auf mein Board passen würde und dann eventuell eine neue CPU-Generation abzuwarten. Das war mir dann aber irgendwie zu unnötig und ich wollte mar dann einfach einen Bulldozer holen, wenn sie auf den Markt kommen. Mittlerweile habe ich aber gelesen, dass Intel mit den CPUs Core i5 2500K und Core i7 2600K zwei Prozessoren hat, die fürs Spielen sehr gut geeignet sind und die auch recht preiswert sind. Daher überlege ich mir gerade, ob ich nicht jetzt schon aufrüsten sollte. Ich bin aber ein wenig unsicher, da ich in den letzten Jahren nur AMDs hatte und bei Intel keinen Überblick mehr habe. Ich habe mich zwar schon ein wenig schlaugelesen, wäre aber froh, wenn ich von euch auch noch eine Meinung bekommen könnte bzw. ihr mir ein paar Fragen beantworten könnt.

Also ich überlege mir folgendes zu holen:
Intel Core i5 2500K
Scythe Mugen 3
ASRock P67 Pro3 SE, P67 (B3)
G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24
und eventuell ein 600 Watt Netzteil von Corsiar

Dazu hät ich nun noch ein paar Fragen:
- Der Core i7 2600K soll in Spielen nur geringfügig besser sein, aber wird das in der Zukunft auch so sein, oder kann er da mit Futures auftrumpfen, die der 2500K nicht hat. Zum Beipspiel hat er ja auch hyperthreating, was immer das auch ist 
- Bei den Boards und den Chipsätzen habe ich kaum Ahnung. P67 B3 und Z68 sollen wohl ganz gut sein. Was sind denn die Vorteile dieser Chipsätze? Meine Anfoderungen an das Board sind nicht allzu groß. Ich möchte schon einigermaßen gut übertakten können, aber Crossfire bzw. SLI und Onboardgrafik brauche ich nicht.Auch muss ich nicht einhundert USB-Anschlüsse etc. haben.
- Hab gelesen, dass jemand den Mugen 2 nicht auf das Board bekommen hat, da das zu klein ist. Ist das realistisch? und trifft das bei dem 3er auch zu? der ist ja glaube ich kleiner.
- Verträgt sich der RAM mit dem Board? Früher gab es da jedenfalls Probleme
- Tja die Sache mit dem Netzteil. Eigentlich müsste mein altes ja noch reichen, immerhin hat der Phenom einen höheren Stromverbrauch. Aber ich hab keinen großen Spielraum und das hat mich schon seit einiger Zeit genervt. Meint ihr, dass ich mit dem 400er noch gut fahre? Und was würde ich noch bei Ebay bekommen?
- So und nun eigentlich zu denwichtigsten Fragen: Lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach das Aufrüsten überhaupt? Sind die Komponenten in Ordnung/sinnvoll? Oder macht es Sinn noch auf den Bulldozer zu warten?

So viele Fragen. Ich hoffe ich bekomme auch viele Antworten


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2011)

An sich reicht ein X4 955 oder 965 völlig aus. Ein i5 2500k bringt halt noch mehr FPS, wobei der Vorteil umso geringer ist, je höher die Auflösung und Grafikdetails sind, da dann ja die Grafikkarte das weitaus wichtigere ist. Schau zum Beispiel mal hier und mach das Häkchen bei der heutztage an sich lächerlichen Auflösung von 1280x1024 weg: Intel Core i7-2600K und Core i5-2500K - Seite 8 | Review | Technic3D dann ist der 2500k nur selten besser als der AMD X4 970 (welche ja wiederum nicht viel besser als ein 965 ist), oft sind beide gleichgut. Oder hier zB Mit Sand gemacht - Intels neue "Sandy Bridge"-Vierkerne Core iX 2000 im Test - Benchmarks: Anno 1404 (Seite 50) und folgende Seiten auch leider als maximale Auflösung nur 1280x1024, und auch da ist der 2500k dann "nur" 20% besser. Oder hier: Test: Intel „Sandy Bridge“ (Seite 3 - ComputerBase und folgende Seiten. Da ist der i5-2500k mal 10, mal 20% besser bei 1680x1020.

In FullHD dürfte der Vorteild es I5-2500k aber nicht mehr groß sein, und wenn Du jetzt doch ich sag mal 20% mehr FPS hast: aus nem ruckelnden Spiel bei 30FPS machst Du damit dann auch nur 36FPS... ^^ Daher ist eben die Frage, ob sich das wirklich "lohnt".

Inwiefern reicht es Dir denn aktuell nicht? Um welche Spiele geht es, was stört Dich? Vlt. ist ja was an Deinem System nicht o.k, vlt nur softwareseitig? Oder aber der X4 940 ist halt echt dann doch merkbar schwächer als ein X4 955 oder 965. da wäre die Frage, ob Du nicht "riskieren" solltest, den 940er zu verkaufen und für 100€ nen 965er oder 115€ nen 970er zu holen... oder Bulldozer abwarten


Ansonsten wäre das oben aber ein gutes Aufrüstpaket, beim RAM kannst Du ja anderen suchen - es gibt etliche Modelle in DDR3-1333 für um die 35€ für 2x4GB. Wegen des Mugen: nimm halt nen Katana 3 oder so. Der Mugen ist halt besser, WENN Du beim Übertakten nochmal mehr rausholen willst. Leise ist aber auch ein Katana 2 oder Samurai ZZ.


----------



## Neawoulf (8. September 2011)

Ich habe den gleichen Prozessor und spiele auch schon eine Weile mit dem Gedanken, den Rechner aufzurüsten. Allerdings ist der 940 meiner Meinung nach nicht so lahm, dass das sofort sein muss. Ich kann eigentlich alles (bis auf extrem CPU hungrige Spiele wie ArmA 2) mit hohen bis maximalen Details spielen (hab eine GTX 570) und bin für mich persönlich zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass ein CPU Update zum Zocken jetzt erstmal nicht über's Knie gebrochen werden sollte. Ich warte gemütlich auf die Bulldozer der ersten Generation und auf diverse Vergleichstests zu i5 und i7 der zweiten Generation.

Wenn du allerdings mit einem CPU hungrigen Spiel Probleme hast und auf jeden Fall aufrüsten willst, ist der i5 2500 sicher ne prima Sache. Wie gesagt: Ich hab selbst schon drüber nachgedacht und wenn der Bulldozer nicht in den Startlöchern stehen würde, hätte ich vielleicht schon einen.

Fazit: Wenn es nicht wirklich dringend ist, würde ich erstmal die ersten Tests der Bulldozer abwarten und dann entscheiden ob Intel oder AMD.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (8. September 2011)

Danke erstmal für eure Antworten.
Also ich will schon alle Spiele flüssig spielen können und das natürlich auch mit einer guten Grafik. Das mit der Grafik ist ja meistens eine Sache der Grafikkarte, aber eigentlich müsste die ja noch gut mithalten, was das anbelangt. Bei einigen Spielen in letzter Zeit musste ich doch schon abstriche machen und ich war in einigen Spiele teilweise weit unter den Benchmarkergebnissen der Graka. Hatte vor 2-3 Monaten auch schonmal eine Frage dazu im Forum diskutieren lassen. Konkret gespört hat mich die Performance bei Metro 2033, Stalker:CoP und GTA 4: EFLC. Bei Metro 2033 musste ich die Details auf Medium stellen, damit ich einigermaßen flüssig spielen konnte und bei GTA 4: EFLC musste ich auch ziemlich viele Abstriche machen, da die Framerate teilweise stark gesunken ist. Ich hatte grade mal eine Videospeicherauslastung von ungefähr 400 MB. Dies sind natürlich alles Spiele, die recht CPU lastig sind. Andere Beispiele fallen mir gerade nicht ein. 
Früher oder später muss ich ja eh mal aufrüsten und dann hab ich gedacht, kann ich das auch gleich machen. Ich bin zwar nur ein armer Student, aber ich habe sonst keine teuren Hobbys und da ginge das finanziell auch in Ordnung 

Ob das System einfach nicht gut konfiguriert ist, habe ich mir auch schonmal überlegt. Weiß aber nicht, was man da groß falsch machen könnte. Treiber der Graka sind nie älter als 3 Monate. Den Chipsatztreiber aktuallisiere ich eigentlich nie, da es früher hieß, dass die immer zu erst auf die Platte müssen. Inwieweit kann es denn eine Rolle spielen, wenn man viel auf der Platte installiert hat? Die Registry pumpt sich dann ja ziemlich auf und das bremst vielleicht. Viele Hintergrundprogramme habe ich aber nicht laufen.
Bei den Benchmarkergebnissen zu den Prozessoren hatte ich neulich eine gefunden, bei dem die Intel sehr weit vorne lagen, weiß aber nicht mehr, wo das war.

Also die Überlegung mit den Phenom II 955 oder 965 habe ich eigentlich abgeschlossen. Wenn ich mir was hole, dann soll das nicht nur ein Lückenfüller sein, sondern jetzt richtig Spass machen und für die Zukunft halten. Die Sache mit den Kosten relativiert sich für mich, da ich bei Kauf einer anderen CPU zwar Mainboard und Speicher kaufen müsste, aber die alten Sachen könnte ich dann für meinen Zweit-PC nutzen. Da dieser nach einer Windowsreperatur im Internet ziemlich rumzickt, wäre es natürlich gut, dass ich so schnell wie möglich wechsle und dann alles neu aufziehe. Aber das soll jetzt auch nicht der entscheidende Faktor sein, für eine frühzeitigen Kauf. Rein von den Spielen her, könnte ich momentan auch noch warten. Meine Masterarbeit würde es mir sogar danken  (wobei die pdf-Kompilierung schneller wäre  ). Wäre es jetzt aber schon abzusehen, dass der Bulldozer keinen wirklichen Sprung nach vorne macht, gäbe es jetzt auch keinen Grund zu warten.

Gibt es denn schon einen Termin für den Bulldozer? Hab gelesen, dass es frühstens im Oktober was wird. Und dann sind da noch meine Bedenken zum Netzteil. Reicht es noch oder wird es langsam mal Zeit für mehr? Kann vielleicht auch eine zu niedrige Spromzufuhr die Leistung stören oder wirkt sich das nur in Abstürzen aus?


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2011)

Bei Metro, Stalker und GTA4 sind die ALLERhöchsten Detailsmodi nur um zu zeigen, was das Spiel kann. mach dich da nicht verrückt, dass Du die auf max-Details PLUS noch 16x AA und so nem Kram spielen können "musst". Vor allem nicht denken, dass ein PC nicht gut ist, wenn der das nicht packt. Diese absoluten Hardwarefresser-Detailsmodi könntest Du wohl erst mit ner GTX 580 oder nem SLI aus 2x 6950 bändigen - tu einfach so, als gäb es diese allerhöchsten Einstellungsoptionen gar nicht  

Allerdings: Metro auf medium? Ich hab nen X4 965 und eine AMD 6870 und spiele auf high. Also, entweder Du hast höhere Ansprüche an die FPS, oder aber meine CPU ist schon merkbar besser als Deine - oder es stimmt was am PC nicht ganz.

Wegen netzteil: lass mal bei GPU-Z das Logfile beim spielen laufen (bei Sensors die beiden Punkte unten ankreuzen), und dann sieh später nach, ob die takraten der Karte beim Spielen o.k waren - wenn NICHT, kriegt die Karte vlt. zu wenig Strom


----------



## Kerkilabro (8. September 2011)

Die *P*67 Bretter sind zum übertakten geeignet! zudem muss man sagen das alle Tests auf Standard Takt gemacht worden sind. Der Wechsel zu i5 2500k + P67 Brett zum übertakten knallt dir gleich noch viel bessere Werte hin. Ist bei AMD nicht anders, allerdings schneidet Intel besser ab! Warte besser auf den Bully, tests abwarten und gib ihn!


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (8. September 2011)

@Herbboy: Das ich nicht die beste Grafik bekommen kann, weiß ich auch. Aber ich hab halt bei einigen Spielen, wie zum Beispiel Metro, das gefühlt gehabt, dass da mehr gehen müsste. Auch bei GTA 4 EFLC musste ich viele Einstellungen auf Medium stellen, damit die MinFps nicht unter 25 fallen. Metro 2033 ist schon ein wenig her. Ich schau mir das vielleicht am Wochenende nochmal an, wenn ich die Zeit finde, ob es wirklich Mediumdetails waren. Wahnsinnig hohe Framesraten waren es aber nicht. Schaue schon zu, dass ich möglichst flüssig spielen kann, aber ich muss auch nicht unbedingt ständig über 40 Frames sein.
Das mit dem Netzteil werde ich am Wochenende auch mal überprüfen. Danke für den Tip.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (8. September 2011)

Weiß man den schon ungefähr, wohin die Reise geht mit dem Bulldozer? Das was ich bislang gelesen habe hat sich eher verhalten optimistisch angehört


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2011)

Man kann da leider nix zu sagen, da es nur "grauzonen"-Benches von ein paar "Eingeweihten" gibt und auch noch angeblich irgendein Windows-Update nötig ist, um den BD sich entfalten zu lassen, und bevor es nicht offizielle "Golstatus"-CPUs gibt, die von seriösen Quellen und nach Release der ggf. nötigen Win-Updates getestet wurden, wird man nur abwarten können.


----------



## svd (8. September 2011)

Mit "GTA4" und "Metro 2033" werden aber, wie immer, die zwei vlt. schlimmsten Spiele herangezogen, was Hardwarehunger betrifft.

Ersteres ist, mal ganz böse gesagt, ein miserabler Konsolenport. Der allerdings sehr von mehreren Prozessorkernen profitiert.

Und Metro 2033 fordert hauptsächlich die Grafikkarte. Der Prozessor soll die Pixelschleuder in erster Linie nicht ausbremsen
(hier gibt's dazu etwas Lesestoff. ein paar interessante Tabellen, allerdings gleich nach Release geschrieben, Spiel wahrscheinlich ungepatcht und die getesteten Grafikkarten teilweise schon veraltet.)



P.S.: Bitte lasst es doch bleiben, euere Systemleistung anhand von GTA4 und Metro zu messen. Das sind eher Ausnahmetitel, keine wirklich repräsentativen Benchmarks.
Wenn Mandingo euere "Messlatte" ist, seht ihr im Vergleich meist (kenn euch ja nicht und so genau will ich auch nicht) schlechter da...


----------



## Chriss100 (8. September 2011)

Sir-John-Babcock schrieb:


> Auch bei GTA 4 EFLC musste ich viele Einstellungen auf Medium stellen, damit die MinFps nicht unter 25 fallen.


 
Irgendwas stimmt bei deinem System wohl nicht. Ich Spiele GTA 4 EFLC mit update 1.2 und habe mit meinem ollen Athlon II x4 635 (3,1 Ghz) und ner 5850 nie weniger als 30 FPS... natürlich in Full HD und alles auf High (nicht very high). 
Deaktiviere in den Optionen mal die "Clip Aufnahme". Das sollte noch ein paar FPS bringen.


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (8. September 2011)

Also aus dem Artikel seh ich erstmal nur, dass es keinen Unterschied zwischen Dual und Quad Core gibt. Ob deshalb wirklich die Grafikkarte bremst ist mir daher nicht klar.
Auch wenn Metro 2033 und GTA4 die Hardware überdimensional fordern und man sich daran nicht orientieren sollte, kann man ja trotzdem erkennen, welches System schneller läuft und ob bei dem eigenen etwas nicht stimmt. Wenn Metro dort auf high 37 frames hat mit einem Phenom II @3,2 Ghz und einer Radeon 4870 HD und ich mit einem fast gleichschnellen Prozessor und Radeon HD 6950 nur auf Medium spiele, dann ist das nicht zufriedenstellend. Auch wenn Metro vielleicht nicht als Maßstab geeignet ist. Aber die Relation stimmt einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## svd (8. September 2011)

Naja, um mal allgemein zu vergleichen, ob dein System für die Hardwarekonfiguration typische Ergebnisse erzielt, ist okay.

Leider ist Metro ja außerdem noch eines von den Spielen, die ATI Karten eher benachteiligen. (Ich hab zwar eine GeForce und freu mich über PhysX, trotzdem ist das, was nvidia iA. damit abzieht, einfach nicht korrekt, Mann.  )

Hast du Windows 7? Und mal von DX11 auf DX10 runtergedreht? Sollte die fps ca verdoppeln...


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (8. September 2011)

@chriss: Ich werds mir nochmal anschauen. Danke für den Tip

@svd: Ja, ich hab Windows 7. Es ist alles schon ein wenig her, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich damals die DX11 Funktionen Tessallation und DoF ausgeschaltet habe. Werd das aber am Wochenende vielleich auch nochmal checken. Jetzt kann ich mich wenigstens nicht mehr beschweren nichts mehr zu tun zu haben


----------



## Herbboy (8. September 2011)

Einige DX11-Funktion ENTlasten die Grafikkarte AFAIK ja auch, und für DX11 ist eine 6950 an sich mehr als ausreichend, das ist ehrlich gesagt sogar die beste aktuelle karte, die ich noch kaufen würde - eine GTX 570 zB ist zwar besser, aber nur um die 15% (das würde den Braten dann auch nicht fett machen) und kostet dafür dann direkt 60-80€ (fast 40 mehr. Von einer GTX 580 ganz zu schweigen. 

Was aber auch sein kann ist, dass irgendwas dann doch dein System belastet, was im Hintergrund läuft. Oder Du hast vlt in den Treibern "erzwungenes" 12x AA aktiviert?


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (9. September 2011)

Im CCC habe ich bei Antialaising eigentlich immer eingestellt, dass die Anwendung das steuert. Das dürfte es also nicht sein.


----------



## svd (9. September 2011)

So, nach all dem Gerede und Gelese über Metro, wollte ich's auch mal wissen.

Q9550, GTX275, 1680x1050, XP 32-Bit (ergo DX9).

Ähem, ja, also auf "very high" (DX9) geht's von "um die 30 rum" runter bis unspielbar. Das schon bei den ersten drei Geisterkötern. Hehehe.

Auf "high" (DX9) bleibt die Wiederholrate, bis jetzt zumindest, im vorwiegend spielbaren Bereich, im Schnitt vlt. 30-45 fps.

Wenn ich es echt durchspielen werde, geht's sicher erst auf "normal" richtig gut.


----------



## lolxd999 (9. September 2011)

Also ich spiel Metro 2033 auf High (DX10) mit nem Athlon II X4 635 , ner Radeon 6790 und 4 GB DDR2-RAM ... sicher ruckelts da mal kurz wenn ich ne Granate werf , aber alles in allem flüssig spielbar ... Von daher denk ich das du warten solltest , wie sich die neuen Bulldozer schlagen werden , denn wenn du nicht auf absolut super hoch dx11 spielen willst , sollt das System eig. noch reichen .


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (9. September 2011)

So ich war fleißig heute. Ich hab mir vorhin Metro 2033 nochmal angeschaut. Hab es damals auf high gespielt mit DX 10. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass es doch deutlich schneller war, als das letzte mal. Hatte vorher bei den Treibern noch ein wenig geändert, aber nicht gedacht, dass es solche Auswirkungen hätte. Also ich hab bei AA Morpholigical Filtering deaktiviert und bei OpenGL Triple Buffering angeschaltet. Habe eben nochmal mehrere Settings probiert und das hat im Schnitt über 10 frames ausgemacht. Lag jetzt auf high mit DX 10 und 4x MSAA im ersten Teil des Intros meistens zwischen 40-50, also durchaus brauchbar  Nur ab und zu fällt die Framerate unter 30. Beide DX 11Optionen packt es dann aber nicht mehr.
Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich dann auch gleichnochmal den Benchmark von Stalker CoP bemüht. Auch da hatte ich durch die Änderungen im Treiber 10 Frames mehr im Schnitt.
Was genau bewirkt die Morphological Filtering, dass die soviel Leistung zieht? Hab es gegoogelt, aber da war keine deutsche Erklärung dabei


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2011)

Beim AA Morpholigical Filtering wird, NACHDEM das Bild fertig berechnet wurde, das Bild nochmal analysiert und ein AA für das 2D-Bild vollzogen. Das ist an sich dafür gedacht, es ANSTELLE vom normalen AA zu nehmen oder für Spiele, die selber kein AA haben (manche haben zB nur für Nvidia-Karten AA, andere Spiele haben weder für AMD noch für Nvidia AA)

Wenn Du das also UND noch das normale AA anhattest, dann frisst das doppelte Leistung


----------



## Sir-John-Babcock (11. September 2011)

Danke für die Erklärung. Tja, die Dringlichkeit zum Aufrüsten ist jetzt nicht mehr so sehr gegeben. Allerdings werd ich es wahrscheinlich trotzdem demnächst in Angriff nehmen, grade auch im Hinblick auf meinen Zweitrechner. Aber ich denke, dass ich nun erstmal den Bulldozer abwarten werde.
Die Graka hatte bei meinen Test im übrigen immer die vorgesehene Taktrate. Von daher dürfte sie ja dann genug Strom vom Netzteil bekommen.


----------

